# Lhe(s) - lho(s) - lha(s)



## SãoEnrique

Oi pessoal,

Alguém pode explicar-me uma coisa porque estou na dúvida. Em português podemos dizer 'Eu dou-_lha_' (uma mulher lhe+a) ou 'Eu dou-_lhas_' (às mulheres lhe+as) ?
Se isso funciona, suponho que pelo masculino é a mesma coisa: 'Eu dou-_lhe_' (a ele) ; 'Eu dou-_lhes_' (a eles).
Para acabar, é correto de dizer 'Eu dou-_lho_' (por exemplo o presente) ; 'Eu dou-_lhos_' (por exemplo os carros).

Alguém teria uma explicação a fornecer-me, por favor?

Obrigado SãoEnrique


----------



## Vanda

Sim, correto. Dou-lhe/dou-lho/dou-lha.

Dou-lhos (clique)


----------



## anaczz

Só um detalhe, pode-se dizer dou-lha/lhas a um homem, pois os pronomes "a/as", aqui, referem-se ao objeto direto.

*Mário*, hoje eu não trouxe a sua *caneta*. Dou-*lha *amanhã.
*Maria*, hoje eu não trouxe a sua *caneta*. Dou-*lha *amanhã.
*Mário*, hoje eu não trouxe as suas *canetas*. Dou-*lhas *amanhã.

*Mário*, hoje não trouxe o seu *lápis*. Dou-*lho *amanhã.
*Maria*, hoje não trouxe o seu *lápis*. Dou-*lho *amanhã.


----------



## crespus2006

Correto pode até ser, mas ninguém fala isso do dia-a-dia. Inclusive, sou capaz de dizer que se alguém disser isso, os outros vão estranhar. Independente de classe econômica, profissão exercida ou qualquer outra coisa, ninguém disse isso.

"*Mário, hoje eu não trouxe a sua caneta. Dou-lha amanhã."

Nós diríamos: "Mario, hoje eu não trouxe a sua caneta. Amanhã te entrego!"*


----------



## SãoEnrique

anaczz said:


> Só um detalhe, pode-se dizer dou-lha/lhas a um homem, pois os pronomes "a/as", aqui, referem-se ao objeto direto.
> 
> *Mário*, hoje eu não trouxe a sua *caneta*. Dou-*lha *amanhã.
> *Maria*, hoje eu não trouxe a sua *caneta*. Dou-*lha *amanhã.
> *Mário*, hoje eu não trouxe as suas *canetas*. Dou-*lhas *amanhã.
> 
> *Mário*, hoje não trouxe o seu *lápis*. Dou-*lho *amanhã.
> *Maria*, hoje não trouxe o seu *lápis*. Dou-*lho *amanhã.




Obrigado a vocês, entendo melhor mas "lho" e para se referir à pessoa aqui é "lhe" + o objeto aqui o lápis, o que nos dá "lho". Seria igual a isso em francês "Je _le lui _donne". Mesma coisa por "lha(s)"...

Está correto?


----------



## Jabir

@SãoEnrique

Sim. Dou-lho = dou-lhe-o
Mas ninguém fala assim e nem sequer se escreve assim hoje em dia. 
Oralmente: te dou ele


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado pela confirmação era o que eu quis saber, valeu!


----------



## Jabir

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado pela confirmação era o que eu queria saber, valeu!


Espero que não se importe


----------



## anaczz

Jabir said:


> @SãoEnrique
> 
> Sim. Dou-lho = dou-lhe-o
> Mas ninguém fala assim e nem sequer se escreve assim hoje em dia.
> Oralmente: te dou ele



No português europeu essas contrações pronominais ainda são usadas e muito, portanto, ninguém fala ou escreve assim *no Brasil*.


----------



## Youngfun

E se usasse "a ti" ao invés de "a você"?
Dou-te-o? ou Dou-o-te?


----------



## Istriano

_Dou-to_ (pt)
_Dou (isso) para/a você_ (br)

the complete list is:
_mo, to, lho, 
no-lo, vo-lo, lho

dou-mo, dou-to, dou-lho,
dou-no-lo, dou-vo-lo, dou-lho

dar-mo-ei, dar-to-ei, dar-lho-ei
dar-no-lo-ei, dar-vo-lo-ei, dar-lho-ei
_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> _Dou-to_ (pt)
> _Dou (isso) para/a você_ (br)
> 
> the complete list is:
> _mo, to, lho,
> no-lo, vo-lo, lho
> 
> dou-mo, dou-to, dou-lho,
> dou-no-lo, dou-vo-lo, dou-lho
> 
> dar-mo-ei, dar-to-ei, dar-lho-ei
> dar-no-lo-ei, dar-vo-lo-ei, dar-lho-ei
> _



Se entendo bem, "_dar-mo-ei (me+o), dar-to-ei (te+o), dar-lho-ei (lhe+o)"

_Correto?


----------



## Istriano

É assim mesmo.


----------



## Youngfun

Eu acho a mesóclise e a ênclise dificéis demais... 

E prefiro a forma _Dou isso para você_  o _Te dou isso_ do que _Dou-to_ (mais breve mas mais dificíl também) 

E também prefiro _Vou dar isso para vocês_ do que _dar-vo-lo-ei _


----------



## Istriano

Mas, em Portugal ainda usam essas formas. Já vi/li nos jornais como o JN.


----------



## marta12

E não é só na escrita, também falamos assim


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> E não é só na escrita, também falamos assim



É verdade, mas também se evitam na fala, na medida do possível, estruturas mais complicadas, como _dar-vo-lo-ei _e quejandos. Até porque soam um tanto ou quanto pedantes na fala, salvo em situações mais formais.


----------



## crespus2006

Istriano said:


> Mas, em Portugal ainda usam essas formas. Já vi/li nos jornais como o JN.



Ué, tem certeza que é em Portugal. Esse JN seria "Jornal Nacional"? Se sim, esse jornal é brasileiro.

De todo caso, eu nunca usaria uma construção assim, aqui no Brasil parece meio estranha.


----------



## anaczz

crespus2006 said:


> Ué, tem certeza que é em Portugal. Esse JN seria "Jornal Nacional"? Se sim, esse jornal é brasileiro.
> 
> De todo caso, eu nunca usaria uma construção assim, aqui no Brasil parece meio estranha.


JN = Jornal de Notícias , portuguesíssimo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi,

_dar-vo-lo-ei, "vo" _é a contratação de pronomes mas os quais, não vejo, é a mesma coisa por "lo". Alguém mo/me (O qual usar neste caso?) explicaria por favor?

Grato


----------



## anaczz

"vo" é a redução de "vos", pronome oblíquo da 2ª pessoa do plural.

"lo" é a forma que assume o pronome "o" provavelmente por questão de eufonia.

"dar-vos-o-ei" cross -> dar-vo-lo-ei


----------



## SãoEnrique

Se entendo seria igual a "Darei isto para você" ou passando pelo italiano porque espanhol é proibido, "_Vi lo _darò".


----------



## anaczz

Darei isto a vós (vocês).


----------



## crespus2006

Nome bem peculiar esse, Jornal de Notícias. Todo jornal não é de notícias? Mas enfim, muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento e desculpe-me a confusão.


----------



## Youngfun

SãoEnrique said:


> "_Ve lo _darò".




Uma minha amiga do Brasil fala que usa essas formas só em sentido irónico ou como brincadeira.
Como por exemplo uma amiga dela fala: "Me leve um chocolate!" E ela responde: "Analisar-lhe-ei"


----------

